# Original Bigfoot Goose Decoys for Sale



## grnhead89 (May 22, 2014)

Original Bigfoot decoys - very good shape - used maybe 3 times - selling as 6 per $100 - have 24 total - willing to 
meet within 1/2 hour of Grand Lake St. Marys

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## grnhead89 (May 22, 2014)

All decoys are sold.


----------

